# I'm Proud and Have to Share



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Recently the business my daughter works at had tickets for a concert for employees to purchase at a great price. One co-worker of my daughter wanted to take her son but the tickets were gone. My daughter and several of her friends contacted the organizer and purchased a ticket for this concert and gave the ticket to this fellow co-worker so she and her son could go on a Mom & Son date to this concert. It was very emotional when these young ladies surprised this co-worker with the ticket to take her Son.

Then these same women selected a retirement center in Northern Utah to spread seasons greetings with. These women selected a resident and bought their resident presents and sang songs and shared a great time with senior citizens who by me are often forgotten during the holidays.

Here's a link of the pictures of this senior center and what these Women did yesterday and how they put smiles on many faces, warmed hearts, and shared. My daughter is in pictures 19 and 20 with her senior who desired horse books and pullover shirts. Hope the link works...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/89yfppsvt32b ... ter%202012

May each and every one of you have a WONDERFUL HOLIDAY SEASON with your loved ones and friends.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats awesome K2. Your daughter really knows what this time of year is all about!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You did good there mom.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Isn't it neat when you get to see that you raised a good person?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've met you a few times and you're a wonderful person. It's not suprising your daughter turned out the way she did.
I hope you guys had a great holiday. Hopefully Lisa and I will see you on the ice again.
Chuck.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dropbox? You mean people use that when they're not forced to for work? :lol: 

Just kidding.


Very nice of your daughter to keep the greatest generation in mind.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

She must take after her mother. 8)


----------

